# Nightmare On Elm Street



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Found it for sale right here on Amazon.

Amazon.com: A Nightmare On Elm Street: Original Motion Picture Score: Steve Jablonsky: Music


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, Amazon or Ebay. By the way, I seriously love your Hocus Pocus picture!


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

This soundtrack is great! I use this along with The Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning soundtrack for my haunt. They're very similar as they're both by Steve Jablonsky.


----------



## taco183 (Jun 21, 2011)

you might can find it on ebay
http://www.ebay.com


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you! I'll go looking for it. The theme song is great, especially for Halloween.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

The new theme is great.


----------

